# ***OFFICIAL*** Alexander Gustafsson vs. Mauricio "Shogun" Rua Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Light Heavyweight bout: 205 pounds*


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I imagine this will look a lot like Jones/Shogun did on the feet just without the horrid GNP, Shogun lasts the full 15 but Gus takes a lop sided decision.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Gus takes it unless Shogun can really get this fight to the floor continuously with himself being the one on top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I expect Gustaffson to do some damage on the feet to Shogun as well as over powering Shogun in the grappling aspect of the fight. I'm thinking Gustaffson will prove that he is a top five light heavyweight in this fight. It's hard to say whether he'll stop Shogun or not but either way I'm thinking he'll do some damage.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Gustaffson will do good, but he is going to get KTFO


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The Gustaf hype train ends here.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Shogun by KO.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Can't really pick. Gustaf is very good but has never beat anyone like SHogun, even a crumbling Shogun. He could come up and destroy him. But if the Shogun vs. Forrest 2 or Machida 2 comes out he is better than Gustaf right now. 

I think Shogun still has Pride. Wins this on heart and aggression that Gustaf won't handle.

Shogun Rd 2 KO.


----------



## tombrock82 (Feb 21, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Can't really pick. Gustaf is very good but has never beat anyone like SHogun, even a crumbling Shogun. He could come up and destroy him. But if the Shogun vs. Forrest 2 or Machida 2 comes out he is better than Gustaf right now.
> 
> I think Shogun still has Pride. Wins this on heart and aggression that Gustaf won't handle.
> 
> Shogun Rd 2 KO.


I'm not completely sure but I don't think Gustafson is ready to get hit hard. The Vera fight was a war because among other things, Shogun started to gas and because Vera is a battle-tested veteran who has experience in furious battles. We'll see what Gustafson is able to handle, hopefully he won't back down because the division needs him to be the real deal if anyone is going to challenge Jones beyond Machida or possibly Mr. Wonderful.

Gustaf will play it cautiously and possibly win on points, unless Shogun can control the fight on the ground. Shogun needs to show this guy just how hard he can hit though and keep Gustaf guessing.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Shogun takes a nap before the end of the second.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I will take great pleasure in not betting on this fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Shogun takes a nap before the end of the second.


Well, it's MMA, but just to point out that this never happened before, you know...


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

I am so pleased to see that Gustafsson gets the opportunity to prove that he is a strong contender for the belt. It's about time he got to have a contenders fight. I hope Gustafsson destroys the horrible rua.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Shogun just looked worn down in his last fight....i got the younger fresher man taking this on points.


----------



## tombrock82 (Feb 21, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Well, it's MMA, but just to point out that this never happened before, you know...


Including A-BOMBS from Henderson


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

tombrock82 said:


> Including A-BOMBS from Henderson


Chuck Liddell could take a punch in his day too, chins fade, and the Jones and Henderson fights were not good for him, he took a ton of damage and if the Vera fight is any indication his best days are behind him.

I certainly wouldn't pick him in rematches with Jones, Machida, and Henderson and I'd favor Rashad and Gus over him at this point, I think he could beat Bader, Rampage, and some of those guys. Feijao and Mousasi might beat him too.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Chuck Liddell could take a punch in his day too, chins fade, and the Jones and Henderson fights were not good for him, he took a ton of damage and if the Vera fight is any indication his best days are behind him.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't pick him in rematches with Jones, Machida, and Henderson and I'd favor Rashad and Gus over him at this point, I think he could beat Bader, Rampage, and some of those guys. Feijao and Mousasi might beat him too.


How much of a chance do you give him vs. Gustaf?

I agree chins fade. But Hendo has been rocked plenty and is 41 and his is not fading overall. Tough to say if Shogun's will fade until it happens. He is defiantly slower in defense and his exchanges so he gets hit clean more often these days. 

I think if Gustaf wins it won't be by finish in a 3 round fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> How much of a chance do you give him vs. Gustaf?
> 
> I agree chins fade. But Hendo has been rocked plenty and is 41 and his is not fading overall. Tough to say if Shogun's will fade until it happens. He is defiantly slower in defense and his exchanges so he gets hit clean more often these days.
> 
> I think if Gustaf wins it won't be by finish in a 3 round fight.


I don't like his chances, I think the guy that fought Machida twice is gone and Shogun looked exceptional in those fights, his surgeries have ruined his quickness and he looked winded after a round of fighting against a guy he should have destroyed, I'd say he's got a 30 percent chance of winning because Shogun can still bang and throws heavy leather but I wouldn't count on seeing the 'Healthy' Shogun ever again. Gus would be wise to use the oblique kick that pisses many off because he's got long legs like Jones does and he can keep him at bay with those.

And if he keeps him at bay, Shogun can't hit him.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Gustaf has never impressed me, he is not even top ten material. he is slow, doesn't have heavy hands, mediocre strength, just nothing spectacular about the guy.. he wont be able to finish Rua but i guess he could steal a SD or UD if he has a good night.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> Gustaf has never impressed me, he is not even top ten material. he is slow, doesn't have heavy hands, mediocre strength, just nothing spectacular about the guy.. he wont be able to finish Rua but i guess he could steal a SD or UD if he has a good night.


I don't buy into the insane hype yet, I do think Gus has a lot of skill and potential though. The problem is that we never know which Shogun is showing up. If he comes in like he did against Vera, he will lose horribly. If he comes in like he did in the Machida fights, it will be awesome and Shogun could definitely get the win.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm tired of the Gus hype. It ends in one week.

Shogun. KO.










You ain't ****in' with no Thiago Silva here Gus.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

If you watch the fights, you'll see that Gustaf is not just hype. It doesn't matter who's on his record, just watch the way he fights... he's good.

He didn't finish Thiago Silva... so? He dropped him in the first minute then out-maneuvered him all night, beat him up nicely. Thiago dazed him with a hook... so? It was Thiago's only decent attack and Gus handled it well. Then carried on tooling him.

If he loses to Shogun, it doesn't mean he's hype. It means he fought a tried and true hard man with much more experience than himself. Look at the betting lines, Gustaf is actually favorite.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't like how people throw around "hype". What hype? He is young as hell and has destroyed most everyone since getting caught by Phil Davis when he was like 22 years old. No one is anointing him the next champ. They are anointing him a young challenger to the top guys. The term "hype" gets thrown around way too often. 

So if he loses to a top 5ish LHW it means he was hype? No it means he was beat by a top 5 LHW. 

I think people are overrating him in this particular fight. Where Gustaf is more than a 2to1 favorite. Which I think is nuts. But Gustaf has skills no doubt. How those skills match up vs. a guy like Shogun compared to a Thiago Silva? We don't know yet?


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

SM33 said:


> If you watch the fights, you'll see that Gustaf is not just hype. It doesn't matter who's on his record, just watch the way he fights... he's good.
> 
> He didn't finish Thiago Silva... so? He dropped him in the first minute then out-maneuvered him all night, beat him up nicely. Thiago dazed him with a hook... so? It was Thiago's only decent attack and Gus handled it well. Then carried on tooling him.
> 
> If he loses to Shogun, it doesn't mean he's hype. It means he fought a tried and true hard man with much more experience than himself. Look at the betting lines, Gustaf is actually favorite.


Gus is very, very good at striking. His TDD, on the other hand, is still highly questionable.

When people focus on the strengths of a competitor, while overlooking their weaknesses, that's quintessential hype.

Kind of like the Green Bay Packers last year. It's not that their offense wasn't historically potent, it's that their defense was bad. And everyone saw that, but they ignored it. Which made the team over-hyped.

As for the betting lines I don't have to go very far back to give you examples of them being wildly off the mark.



jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't like how people throw around "hype". What hype? He is young as hell and has destroyed most everyone since getting caught by Phil Davis when he was like 22 years old. No one is anointing him the next champ. They are anointing him a young challenger to the top guys. The term "hype" gets thrown around way too often.
> 
> So if he loses to a top 5ish LHW it means he was hype? No it means he was beat by a top 5 LHW.
> 
> I think people are overrating him in this particular fight. Where Gustaf is more than a 2to1 favorite. Which I think is nuts. But Gustaf has skills no doubt. How those skills match up vs. a guy like Shogun compared to a Thiago Silva? We don't know yet?


Yeah, but by your own admission the majority of fans think he's going to walk through this top 5 LHW.

Being over-hyped doesn't mean he's bad, just that people are making him out to be better than he actually is.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

88% of takedowns avoided.

http://uk.ufc.com/fighter/alexander-Gustafsson


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Yeah I don't get the "hype" issue with him at all. Let's just run through some of the facts.

1. He should have been given the opportunity to fight Jon Jones in September, the UFC decided to do something very shady and bring in 2-3 MW's to stall the division in particular him from getting his shot. If you are in line for a title shot you are not a product of hype.

2. If he loses this fight to Shogun what happens to him when it comes to the rankings. Does he fall off the face of the earth like he was a WW or LW? Absolutely not, he will still be in the top ten and you won't see to many (or any) guys jump over him in the rankings. He's established himself as a top ten fighter so once again not a product of hype.

3. If he beats Shogun what happens to him? If he finishes Shogun or is more convincing in his victory then Henderson was he becomes the automatic undisputed number one contender. If you are a win away from being the undisputed number one contender you are not a product of hype.



Sports_Nerd said:


> Gus is very, very good at striking. His TDD, on the other hand, is still highly questionable.
> 
> When people focus on the strengths of a competitor, while overlooking their weaknesses, that's quintessential hype.
> 
> ...


Take downs mean very little to Gustaf as his BJJ game is so good. He'll fight off his back, he'll wear a guy out in his guard. And your analogy is horrible, the Packers weren't "hyped" they were unlucky that they drew the SB champion in the 2nd round of playoffs.

He's going to need to lose twice to be out of title relevancy you don't get that way from "hype".


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Gus is very, very good at striking. His TDD, on the other hand, is still highly questionable.
> 
> When people focus on the strengths of a competitor, while overlooking their weaknesses, that's quintessential hype.
> 
> ...


Hey I'm a Packers fan, die hard. I mean they won 15 games with statistically one of the worst defenses ever. If you can win 15 games that way they many people will think you will continue to win. Especially coming off a SB. Especially with one of the best QBs in the game. I mean they beat damn good teams all year that way. And the game is becoming more and more about passing. Obviously it didn't work out. They lost to the eventual SB champ. A 2 time champ in like 4 years. 

Isn't the poll above like dead even? I mean not that many people think he runs through Shogun. Some do, but some posters on here will go the other way and go real bold in any pick they make. 

Some people are think Shogun runs through him. Many see a real good fight. And some think Gustaf will steamroll him. Pretty even fight from the public's perspective. So I wouldn't say his hype comes from "everyone" thinking he will run through a top 5 LHW. 

Who knows how good he is. It is hard to say people are making him out to be better than he is when he is like 25 and has handled most everyone given to him. None of us know truly how good he is yet because he has only climbed to a fringe top 10 LHW (Thiago Silva) and won pretty easily. Now we see if he is top 5 worthy. The same 5-7 guys have been top 5 for a while now, if you beat one you can be mentioned with them. Rashad, Machida, Hendo, Shogun, Rampage is falling out of this tier since he doesn't really want to fight anymore, maybe Phil Davis now.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

This is a huge fight for Gustafsson. I see him taking this very convincingly. He's got the advantage standing and I don't think Shogun has good enough wrestling to take it to the ground. That and Gustafsson's TDD is great!


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

SM33 said:


> If you watch the fights, you'll see that Gustaf is not just hype. It doesn't matter who's on his record, just watch the way he fights... he's good.
> 
> He didn't finish Thiago Silva... so? He dropped him in the first minute then out-maneuvered him all night, beat him up nicely. Thiago dazed him with a hook... so? It was Thiago's only decent attack and Gus handled it well. Then carried on tooling him.
> 
> If he loses to Shogun, it doesn't mean he's hype. It means he fought a tried and true hard man with much more experience than himself. Look at the betting lines, Gustaf is actually favorite.


He's really good overall, agreed. But his last fight showed that he sort of backs down when his opponent gets aggressive. Thiago stalking him for a good portion of the fight, especially the 3rd round.

My question is, what does he do with another aggressive opponent like Shogun, who isn't nearly as tentative as Silva was?

This is what I'm afraid of. I hope he can hold his ground when Shogun starts stalking him.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

shogun will be happy to eat a pillow punch from gus, just to land his own overhand with followup TKO.. probably in the first round


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

If Shogun gets a takedown I'd be beyond shocked. Gus' TDD is very good.... It won't be an issue in this fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

meli083 said:


> My question is, what does he do with another aggressive opponent like Shogun, who isn't nearly as tentative as Silva was?


Silva was tentative with Gustafsson because he knows what James Te Huna did to him and he saw how badly that worked out for him.

One of two things is going to happen in this fight, Shogun is going to knock him out or Gustafsson is going to win.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

SM33 said:


> If you watch the fights, you'll see that Gustaf is not just hype. It doesn't matter who's on his record, just watch the way he fights... he's good.
> 
> He didn't finish Thiago Silva... so? He dropped him in the first minute then out-maneuvered him all night, beat him up nicely. Thiago dazed him with a hook... so? It was Thiago's only decent attack and Gus handled it well. Then carried on tooling him.
> 
> If he loses to Shogun, it doesn't mean he's hype. It means he fought a tried and true hard man with much more experience than himself. Look at the betting lines, Gustaf is actually favorite.


He's being hyped as a legitimate threat to Jon Jones, and I don't buy that hype for one single second. I don't think he'd be able to do any better than Jones' previous opponents. In fact, I think he'd get obliterated in the first round by Jones. And yes, I have watched his fights, all of his UFC fights to date.

I'm not saying he isn't a top ten fighter, he is, but a Jon Jones killer? Absolutely not. His boxing is.....good, his over all grappling seems to be just above average and he still hasn't been tested against a really competent grappler looking to take him down since the Phil Davis fight.

Again, like I mentioned in the other thread with Rory Macdonald, I don't see a single area in which Gustaffsson really excels in. You'll say his hands, but I don't think they are that out standing. He was getting lit up badly on the feet by James Te Huna.

He's got decent hands and is a competent grappler. Sorry, but that skill set just doesn't cut it if he wants to pose some kind of legitimate threat to Jon Jones.

I think Shogun will pull a James Te-Huna, rush Gus on the feet, bombard him with shots, BUT not get out grappled and beaten up on the ground like Te-Huna did.

Shoguns coming for that knock out and then it's back to square one for The Mauler.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

SM33 said:


> 88% of takedowns avoided.
> 
> http://uk.ufc.com/fighter/alexander-Gustafsson


Am I reading that right? It's listing Te-Huna as having only one TD against him?



John8204 said:


> Yeah I don't get the "hype" issue with him at all. Let's just run through some of the facts.
> 
> 1. He should have been given the opportunity to fight Jon Jones in September, the UFC decided to do something very shady and bring in 2-3 MW's to stall the division in particular him from getting his shot. If you are in line for a title shot you are not a product of hype.
> 
> ...


None of those are facts.



> Take downs mean very little to Gustaf as his BJJ game is so good. He'll fight off his back, he'll wear a guy out in his guard. And your analogy is horrible, the Packers weren't "hyped" they were unlucky that they drew the SB champion in the 2nd round of playoffs.
> 
> He's going to need to lose twice to be out of title relevancy you don't get that way from "hype".


Relying on submissions off your back at these levels is a losing proposition. It works sometimes on mid-tier UFC fighters, and it used to work before everyone started cross-training. Not anymore. A guy on Shogun's level won't get caught by someone fighting off his back, guaranteed.

And the Packers were Hyped, you failed to get the point. They were really good, but they weren't as good as their image. They had a shitty defense that everyone turned a blind eye towards.



jonnyg4508 said:


> Hey I'm a Packers fan, die hard. I mean they won 15 games with statistically one of the worst defenses ever. If you can win 15 games that way they many people will think you will continue to win. Especially coming off a SB. Especially with one of the best QBs in the game. I mean they beat damn good teams all year that way. And the game is becoming more and more about passing. Obviously it didn't work out. They lost to the eventual SB champ. A 2 time champ in like 4 years.


Granted, they weren't playing against scrubs, but they were expected to stroll to the SB. You tell me, how worried were you going into that game against a very good Giants team? 



> Isn't the poll above like dead even? I mean not that many people think he runs through Shogun. Some do, but some posters on here will go the other way and go real bold in any pick they make.
> 
> Some people are think Shogun runs through him. Many see a real good fight. And some think Gustaf will steamroll him. Pretty even fight from the public's perspective. So I wouldn't say his hype comes from "everyone" thinking he will run through a top 5 LHW.
> 
> Who knows how good he is. It is hard to say people are making him out to be better than he is when he is like 25 and has handled most everyone given to him. None of us know truly how good he is yet because he has only climbed to a fringe top 10 LHW (Thiago Silva) and won pretty easily. Now we see if he is top 5 worthy. The same 5-7 guys have been top 5 for a while now, if you beat one you can be mentioned with them. Rashad, Machida, Hendo, Shogun, Rampage is falling out of this tier since he doesn't really want to fight anymore, maybe Phil Davis now.


Betting odds are a more accurate representation of popular opinion than polls on this site. and Gus is a massive favorite.

Let me ask you this, what is it about Gustaffson's body of work that makes him almost a 2:1 favourite against Rua? Those odds are pretty high. If you can't think of one major aspect in which Gus outclasses Rua, the logical conclusion is that hype played a part in the way people view this match up.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

there is definitely hype surrounding Gus.. that's why with the given odds, betting on shogun is such a good bet.. the educated fan in me says that 60% of the time shogun wins, and the odds show almost 2-1 for gus, low risk high reward.. war shogun

skills alone may not show 60-40 for shogun, but fact is shogun is not gonna be finished by a guy like Gus so we round up because shogun is going to have a full 15 min to put him away...


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Shogun always does well when he gets a quick turnaround between fights. It's when he has to sit on the shelf for many months from injuries or lack of opponents that he becomes inconsistent. It'll be 4 months since his last fight when he steps into the cage next week, which is one of the faster turnarounds for him in the UFC. I think he'll do well, should be one hell of a fight.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I have somehow managed to miss every fight Alexander has had in the UFC, and this one will be no exception since I have a show that night, dammit!! However from what I've read and a few highlights I've seen, he seems pretty legit.

I personally believe Shogun deserves every accolade he gets, and that he is one of the true legends of the sport... however I also believe his ship has sailed, so I'm voting for and rooting for the new kid just keep some fresh contenders.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I rate Gustafsson highly but I think Shogun is being overlooked. I think Shogun will eat some punches and then eventually finish Gustafsson. His chin and punching power give him a big advantage.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

the ultimate said:


> I rate Gustafsson highly but I think Shogun is being overlooked. I think Shogun will eat some punches and then eventually finish Gustafsson. His chin and punching power give him a big advantage.


Don't sleep on Shogun's BJJ. He might just take this guy down and sub him. His ground game is far far better than Phil Davis',


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Shogun may have all around better Jui-Jitsu but Phil definitely has a better sub game then Shogun. it's basically a myth.

Shogun FTW though


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Guy Incognito said:


> Shogun may have all around better Jui-Jitsu but Phil definitely has a better sub game then Shogun. it's basically a myth.
> 
> Shogun FTW though


Shogun has dominated loads of guys on the ground, he just tends to go for the KO on the ground because his GNP is so good and he spent the majority of his career in an organization where he could stomp on guys heads and kick them in the teeth on the ground.


----------



## MMA Crazy TV (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Shogun has sown some surprisingly improved wrestling lately, but I don't see him taking Gustafsson down. The only guy to take Gus down was Phil Davis, who'm he has sense made his training partner, so you can imagine how much improved his takedown defense is.

Gus UD


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

There's a recent picture of Shogun, he looks like he's in good shape but time will tell if his body can withstand the punishment.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I'm tired of the Gus hype. It ends in one week.
> 
> Shogun. KO.
> 
> ...


I'm in a torn situation (Like Gus as an up and comer, plus he's one of the guys in my NPFFL). However, that being said... Shogun is one of my favourite fighters and want that above pic on Sat as he wins via T(KO).


I think it comes down to who wants it more, cub lion vs. middle aged lion. Someone's gotta eat 

Shogun: He's a berserker, great MT and very underrated BJJ ground game. He's got a serious chin that's been blasted by JJ, Hendo, Rampage, Lyoto, Liddel and hasn't been KO'd. He's probably got the biggest heart in the UFC if not MMA, to come back from a beating Hendo was giving him. 

When he engages, he eats punches to land devastating blows on his opponents. His GnP is one of the best in the game as is his killer instincts.

His weakness has to be cardio (with heavier grapplers/wrestlers) and the re-injuring of his knees (constant surgeries).

Gus: Young, great height and technical stand-up. He's a great up and comer with lots of potential. I'm inclined to agree with most that have posted about his power (haven't seen his true potential to KO guys). 

He's hungry and the loss to Mr. Wonderful put him on the path to redemption.


If Shogun comes in (like the Vera fight), it'll be a long night for both men.... probably getting a split decision to Shogun. It'll be an absolute war of attrition.

If Shogun is fresh and ready, I say he stops Gus cold within the first 1-2 rounds. It's a bold call but I think Gus may need a few more fights to overtake the top 3-5 guys in the division.

Can't wait for Saturday night!c:thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I love how Rogan always says a guy climbing up the ladder is *oobbseesseedd* of becoming the champion. Cmon, is he really? :thumb02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yah I'm with BC here. They should have put Alex vs someone else to set em up for the title fight, but not against Shogun. 

This is going to be an interesting fight. One who moves laterally constantly picking angles vs a guy who pushes forward aggressively. 

Without any favoritism, I think Gustaf might take the decision by knocking down Shogun, but not finishing em. Now if Gustaf finishes Shogun I will be helluve surprised. But I won't be surprised if Shogun finishes Gustaf.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

When it comes to Shogun nowadays I just don't know. He looked good in the Machida fights and got the better of Forrest in the rematch, but then you look back at his fights against Forrest, Coleman and Vera and he looked awful.

Either Shogun gets Gustaf in the first round or Gustaf avoids the onslaught and finishes Shogun in the later rounds/wins a lopsided decision.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Guy Incognito said:


> Shogun may have all around better Jui-Jitsu but Phil definitely has a better sub game then Shogun. it's basically a myth.


Most ridiculous thing I've heard all day.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i like to look at the shogun/vera fight and say vera looked good and not that shogun looked awful


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

MMA Crazy TV said:


>


So, that's a respectful fighter. Way to go, Gus. When you guys see me complaining about some disrespectiful brawlers we have around, please remember this interview just to have a clue where my reference stands.

There are lots of fighters with this kind of attitude, and in the end of the day, they have to go up in the cage in a war anyway.

Shogun is a gent himself and I must root for him, though, because I am a big fan. May the best fighter win, anyway.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Most ridiculous thing I've heard all day.


You know what, you're absolutely right. it was foolish of me not to hold Shoguns sub of Randleman to a high degree, i mean he and Hammerhouse have always been known for their vast knowledge of the art of Jui-Jitsu.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Guy Incognito said:


> You know what, you're absolutely right. it was foolish of me not to hold Shoguns sub of Randleman to a high degree, i mean he and Hammerhouse have always been known for their vast knowledge of the art of Jui-Jitsu.


I think it's more just the fact that you don't understand how Shogun uses his BJJ (like his GREAT omoplata, which he used loads of times in PRIDE) to set up strikes, sweep, control his opponent, etc...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> I think it's more just the fact that you don't understand how Shogun uses his BJJ (like his GREAT omoplata, which he used loads of times in PRIDE) to set up strikes, sweep, control his opponent, etc...


Yeah because i never mentioned how Shogun has great JJ.


----------



## MEGATRON (Dec 8, 2012)

Shogun


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah well put Shogun in there with Prado, Stann and Boetsch, and Shogun would sub all of them too. 

Put Davis in there with Machida, Henderson and Jones and he'd be too busy getting KO'd in the first round to sub anyone.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

It's pretty crazy, Shogun is 6-4 in his last 10 with 6 KO wins, and 2 decision losses both of which were controversial.

His KOs come over the likes of Overeem, Liddel and Machida...

And he avenged 2 of the 4 losses with brutal KOs.

And people say he's washed up.

He also won the UFC LHW title during that run.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Excited to see these two gentlemen go to war. I like both of them and I think it will be an exciting fight.

I'm really shocked that Shogun is such an underdog. I don't think it will be an easy fight by any means, but I think Shogun has the toolsto pull it off. Gustaf is a great prospect and definitely a future contender, but I simply think that Shogun's striking, chin, and experience will be the deciding factors here.

Shogun takes a competitive decision.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Got Gustafsson by TKO round 3


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Changing my pick. Gustafsson by TKO round 2.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

There is no possible way that Gustafsson is losing this fight with a walk-in song like this. Now i am hyped. WAR VIKING!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

War Shogun!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I have a feeling Shogun is going to get smashed. He's going to try to eat a shot to give a shot and that just won't work against AG. I'm sad to say this.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Well damn! This might just be good!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Battle of the spndex.

EDIT: ******* shit. Both of them just nearly made me shit my panties.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Guy Incognito said:


> Shogun may have all around better Jui-Jitsu but Phil definitely has a better sub game then Shogun. *it's basically a myth.*


you sweating yet?

haven't seen shogun mugging a guy like this since PRIDE


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Dam stream was laggy. Did Shogun pull guard or did Gustafsson knock him down? (For the leg submission attempt)


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I do not like how much Gust throws that uppercut. He's going to get hit with an overhand from Rua.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Fingers crossed that Shogun isn't gassing.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

OHKO said:


> Dam stream was laggy. Did Shogun pull guard or did Gustafsson knock him down? (For the leg submission attempt)


Gustafsson like threw him down, it was like a shove slam.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Gustafsson like threw him down, it was like a shove slam.


Thanks for the info! :thumbsup:

Shogun doing pretty decent. Afraid he will gas though.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Shogun needs to change his nickname to The Walking Dead, lol.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

I have this one round a piece.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Shogun needs to change his nickname to The Walking Dead, lol.


He doesn't look nearly as tired as he did in his other fights.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> He doesn't look nearly as tired as he did in his other fights.


He definitely doesn't look like the Shogun that made him a good fighter.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> I have this one round a piece.


Yeah judging for this one is tough, I have it 2-0 Gustaf Shogun's landed the big point moments, but Gustaf has tonally won every round.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Shogun looks good..
I dont think Gustafsson is quite ready for jones even if he pull of the win here..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

True. I was referring more to his zombie style, lol. He walks through everything.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Shogun's going to lose 

Ah, well. Always exciting to have a new challenger for Jones.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Gus has this, but from this fight I don't see him having anything for Jones at all.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Gus content to win by decision. can't blame him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Certainly could've been more impressive but Gustaffson did what he needed to do.


Meanwhile Shogun still probably wont fight Glover.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like Shogun learned how to deal with a long reach a little bit better. Just wasn't enough tonight though.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

If you're not a Shogun fan you're not a fight fan.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Either Shogun power punch is gone or Gus has some serious chin.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

locnott said:


> Shogun looks good..
> I dont think Gustafsson is quite ready for jones even if he pull of the win here..


You think that looked good for Shogun? He is still proving to be nothing but a shell of his former self.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Shogun is done as an elite fighter, he's just coming to brawl, which is fun but not gonna get him anywhere against the elite, the guy who fought Machida is gone, that's obvious.

Gus should have took advantage of his high guard with body kicks and when he had him against the cage he needed to tee off and not back away, either he's won so I guess it doesn't matter. Good chin on Gus too.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Shogun had his moments of brilliance, and Gustaf was very safe and smart


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Gustafsson had a good showing, but far from impressive. Not convinced that he poses a challenge to Jones.

He needs another fight before challenging for the belt.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Either Shogun power punch is gone or Gus has some serious chin.


I was thinking the same.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

30-26?!

Glad the judges have figured out that they CAN score a round 10-8

hopefully in the next 5 years they can figure out how to do it right


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I like Gustaffson, he's a big badass blonde guy that hurts people.

I'd just like to see him get a legit top 5 fighter in his prime before the UFC hype shit starts.


Give him Rashad.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The next step in the evolution of mma is elite conditioning and it was shown tonight. These new lions don't get tired and that was the difference on these two fights

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Shogun is no longer that Shogun. He fights with heart only. That being said, Gus has nothing against Jones and he would be tooled by Anderson, IMO.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Gustaf vs. the winner of Machida vs. Henderson. If we're looking for the true contender, that ought to be the fight.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Is Jones stoned? His eyes are cheech as ----.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> I like Gustaffson, he's a big badass blonde guy that hurts people.
> 
> I'd just like to see him get a legit top 5 fighter in his prime before the UFC hype shit starts.
> 
> ...


I agree, do you believe he would beat Rashad tho? I am not really sure about it tbh.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Either Shogun power punch is gone or Gus has some serious chin.



Gustaffson has always had a sturdy chin....

Watch his fights with Te-Huna and Hamman.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

OHKO said:


> Gustafsson had a good showing, but far from impressive. Not convinced that he poses a challenge to Jones.
> 
> He needs another fight before challenging for the belt.


He fought very safe and smart, you see his face not a mark on him. He won every round and Shogun had a lot of good tricks up his sleeve and Alexander avoided them all.

At this point...

1. Jones
2. Evans
3. Henderson
4. Gustaf
5. Machida
6. Rua
7. Davis


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Gus has yet to impress me inside the cage. 
He wont be able to bounce around like that against Jones, he will get taken down and manhandled.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

RearNaked said:


> 30-26?!
> 
> Glad the judges have figured out that they CAN score a round 10-8
> 
> hopefully in the next 5 years they can figure out how to do it right


It wasn't a 10-8 round, so no, hopefully they don't.

The only time a round should be given 10-8 is if one fighter was in serious danger of being stopped.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

John8204 said:


> He fought very safe and smart, you see his face not a mark on him. He won every round and Shogun had a lot of good tricks up his sleeve and Alexander avoided them all.
> 
> At this point...
> 
> ...



I'd go:

Jones
Gus
Machida
Evans
Davis 
Henderson
Shogun


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Abrissbirne said:


> I agree, do you believe he would beat Rashad tho? I am not really sure about it tbh.


I do. Especially in a 5 round fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> I'd just like to see him get a legit top 5 fighter in his prime before the UFC hype shit starts.
> 
> Give him Rashad.


Aside from Jones their are only two men in the top five that are in their prime, one hasn't fought in forever the other..well he can't fight himself.

Give him a tune-up fight maybe Moussasi or Cavalcante and declare him the #1 contender.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Machida is in his prime as well and TRT Dan might as well be.


Also Mousasi could definitely beat Gustaffson. I wouldn't favour him but if Gustaffson is going in for a tune up fight I wouldn't put him against Mousasi.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

30-26? What round constituted a 10-8?

I thought the first round was competitive but Gustafsson clearly took control over the last two. He still has a lot to work on. His chin is definitely sturdy, but he needs to improve his striking defense. If Rua wasn't so tired, he would have probably dismissed Gustaf from his consciousness. 

That being said, I'm impressed by Gustaf, but at the same time I'm not convinced he will have anything for Jones at all, and I'm not quite convinced he could beat Rashad, Henderson or Machida.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Abrissbirne said:


> I agree, do you believe he would beat Rashad tho? I am not really sure about it tbh.


I think Gus would TKO Rashad to be honest.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks Rashad would dominate Gustafsson?

Rashad is underrated.


----------



## noble66666 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Good fight*

This fight was epic, A war in some manner of form
In the first round shogan showed nearly all of his skills, while Gustaf was warming up

Round 2 saw Shogan tire, while Gustaf bring even more skill than the last

Round 3 was the final round of the bout (duh). Shogan was very tired, but still landing punches, while Gustaf was destroying him


Personally i think Shogan should of used kicks aswell

Good fight though, cheering for both of them =D


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

That was mental. Significant strikes were dead even during the second, from then on it was about conditioning. Great win for Gustaf but he definitely faced Shogun at the right time, he was getting caught even when he was much fresher, and nearly got submitted in the first.

Can't wait to see Gustaf fight for the title, though that may be a while away. Maybe a bit premature as he's only on a one fight lose streak, but I honestly wouldn't mind if Shogun hangs 'em up, he has nothing to prove, just went a competitive three rounds with a young beast... just keep your record at 21-7, it's one of the most impressive in the sport. Shogun's heart and toughness is a thrill to watch but I'm not interested in him ruining his record against guys who, on paper, should not be beating him.

Gustaf handled the bad bits very well, I think stylistically he's a problem for Jon Jones.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> Yah I'm with BC here. They should have put Alex vs someone else to set em up for the title fight, but not against Shogun.
> 
> This is going to be an interesting fight. One who moves laterally constantly picking angles vs a guy who pushes forward aggressively.
> 
> Without any favoritism, I think Gustaf might take the decision by knocking down Shogun, but not finishing em. Now if Gustaf finishes Shogun I will be helluve surprised. But I won't be surprised if Shogun finishes Gustaf.


Sometimes I hate it when I'm right. But it's in the books and the LHW title holder needs a true challenge. One with excellent movement and strong striking. If Gustaf doesn't take it, there can ONLY BE ONE! 

Enter "The Spider."


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice work by Gustafsson. Him against Jones should be interesting


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Andrus said:


> Nice work by Gustafsson. Him against Jones should be interesting


Jones will chew him out.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Jones will chew him out.


I agree. JBJ should not be overly concerned with Gus.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

John8204 said:


> He fought very safe and smart, you see his face not a mark on him. He won every round and Shogun had a lot of good tricks up his sleeve and Alexander avoided them all.


The way Shogun throws punches has more to do with Gus not getting marked up than him fighting safe which he really didn't in the first two rounds.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah Gus did not fight safe... he threw down with Shogun and while landing more strikes, took some massive shots for his trouble. I think he lost the first round, I scored it 29-28 Gustaf.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Give him Rashad.


this.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

> Give him Rashad.


The stare down would be insane. Well, Gus would be staring down


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rashad is a bad matchup for Gus imo. He would not be able to stop Rashad's takedowns.


----------



## Tuzzy (Dec 9, 2012)

OHKO said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Rashad would dominate Gustafsson?
> 
> Rashad is underrated.


Gustafsson is the one who is underrated, not Rashad. Gus striking is just way too good for Rashad to handle, and Rashad won't take him down very easily. Gus is just way stronger and bigger than Rashad, I've heard people who have sparred with both GSP, Jones and Gus and they say Gus is the strongest by far, and a better than fighter than any of them.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Tuzzy said:


> Gustafsson is the one who is underrated, not Rashad. Gus striking is just way too good for Rashad to handle, and Rashad won't take him down very easily. Gus is just way stronger and bigger than Rashad, I've heard people who have sparred with both GSP, Jones and Gus and they say Gus is the strongest by far, and a better than fighter than any of them.


Gus is the better fighter out of p4p greats? Ok....

And it's not really a surprise that Gus (205) is stronger than a welterweight. And Rashad is most definitely capable of doing what Davis did against Gus.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Gus is the better fighter out of p4p greats? Ok....
> 
> And it's not really a surprise that Gus (205) is stronger than a welterweight. And Rashad is most definitely capable of doing what Davis did against Gus.
> 
> ...


I personally think Gus would destroy GSP and Penn without mucc of a fight.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

I dont think anyone poses more machismo than Rua. You cna hit this guy with a baseball bat, you could probably shoot him in the chest, he will still come forward throwing bombs. true warrior in every sense of the word. I think if he implemented a better gameplan say maybe the ne he had in the first machida fight. Well timed low kicks, lateral movement strong punches I think he could have won. But not take anything away from Gustaffson, congrats to him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

HadouKEN said:


> I dont think anyone poses more machismo than Rua. You cna hit this guy with a baseball bat, you could probably shoot him in the chest, he will still come forward throwing bombs. true warrior in every sense of the word. I think if he implemented a better gameplan say maybe the ne he had in the first machida fight. Well timed low kicks, lateral movement strong punches I think he could have won. But not take anything away from Gustaffson, congrats to him.


True dat man...I didn't think Gustaf could finish em as most haven't throughout his career. I worry for Shogun though. He's been taking A LOT of damage lately. 

Thought I saw Shogun land flush shots on Gustaf unless he rolled with it. Man, it looked like Gustaf was a HW. He looked huge. It'll be a great battle against the LHW title holder.


----------



## Tuzzy (Dec 9, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Gus is the better fighter out of p4p greats? Ok....
> 
> And it's not really a surprise that Gus (205) is stronger than a welterweight. And Rashad is most definitely capable of doing what Davis did against Gus.
> 
> ...


Nope, but it may surprise some that he is stronger than Jones. The Phil Davis fight was over 2,5 years ago, and Gus has only been training MMA for 6 years so on over 2,5 years he has improved immensely, especially on his ground game, when he started to train with Phil Davis after his loss. If Shogun had no chance to beat Gus I can't see how either Rashad or Machida would beat him (I'm a Machida fan). The only two persons i see, stand a chance against Gus is Hendo and Jones.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Tuzzy said:


> Nope, but it may surprise some that he is stronger than Jones. The Phil Davis fight was over 2,5 years ago, and Gus has only been training MMA for 6 years so on over 2,5 years he has improved immensely, especially on his ground game, when he started to train with Phil Davis after his loss. *If Shogun had no chance to beat Gus I can't see how either Rashad or Machida would beat him (I'm a Machida fan)*. The only two persons i see, stand a chance against Gus is Hendo and Jones.


:confused02: Not sure if serious :confused02:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> Man, it looked like Gustaf was a HW. He looked huge. It'll be a great battle against the *LHW title holder*.


That will not go unnoticed. That is funny as hell when you call the LHW title holder, LHW title holder...:thumb02:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

HadouKEN said:


> I dont think anyone poses more machismo than Rua. You cna hit this guy with a baseball bat, you could probably shoot him in the chest, he will still come forward throwing bombs. true warrior in every sense of the word. I think if he implemented a better gameplan say maybe the ne he had in the first machida fight. Well timed low kicks, lateral movement strong punches I think he could have won. But not take anything away from Gustaffson, congrats to him.


Jon Jones wants to remind you that he made Shogun tap to strikes within 3 rounds.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> Jon Jones wants to remind you that he made Shogun tap to strikes within 3 rounds.


 This "tap to strikes" is very subjective concept and went out of proportion after BJ comments. Shogun was being hit heavily, indeed, but he rather tapped due to extreme exhaustion and absolute lack of capability to even stand up to begin with, not mentioning fight back a fully energized Jones.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Tuzzy said:


> Nope, but it may surprise some that he is stronger than Jones. The Phil Davis fight was over 2,5 years ago, and Gus has only been training MMA for 6 years so on over 2,5 years he has improved immensely, especially on his ground game, when he started to train with Phil Davis after his loss. If Shogun had no chance to beat Gus I can't see how either Rashad or Machida would beat him (I'm a Machida fan). The only two persons i see, stand a chance against Gus is Hendo and Jones.


Probably because present day Rashad and Machida are better than present day Shogun?

Shogun has completely abandoned his kicks and is content to make it a war, Rashad would be the best test for Gus considering Gus' only loss is to Davis and we all saw how Rashad handled Phil, as for Machida it's an interesting fight because Gus is a great fighter but he's been fighting guys like Hamill, Vlad, Thiago Silva, and present day Shogun who are slow and plod forward. Lyoto, arguably the fastest guy at 205 would show him something much different with his ability to dart in and out and was the first person to land a clean punch on Jones who has longer arms than Gus.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> This "tap to strikes" is very subjective concept and went out of proportion after BJ comments. Shogun was being hit heavily, indeed, but he rather tapped due to extreme exhaustion and absolute lack of capability to even stand up to begin with, not mentioning fight back a fully energized Jones.


Thank you.


----------

